# Premium E-juice At Wholesale Prices.



## SamuraiTheVapor

Hey guys, If you would like to buy some nice juice at wholesale price. give this site a go.

http://buyejuicedirect.com/

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks for that... may be nice to use when local stocks are scarce... but after the exchange conversion and the international shipping and the vat and other charges it's hardly a cost saving really. I will continue to support local vendors with great web sites and nicely laid out descriptions for my juice wherever possible.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I was looking for a site that would stock ANML - none of the Local Vendors have in stock and I'm really keen to give that juice a go!


Thats the only reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Oh and there is a coupon code for 20% off all juices.


----------



## Riaz

Thanks for sharing @SamuraiTheVapor 

Checked out the website now, they ship using USPS- which in my experience is the worst possible courier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Riaz said:


> Thanks for sharing @SamuraiTheVapor
> 
> Checked out the website now, they ship using USPS- which in my experience is the worst possible courier.



Oh I have never used USPS, so I would never know. 

Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Riaz

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Oh I have never used USPS, so I would never know.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words!


Mount Baker Vapor uses the same courier, and once the parcel leaves USA, there is no way of tracking it.

I bought something beginning of January this year that is still steeping some where.

When you call the local mail hub and give them the tracking number, which usually starts with LN, you can already sum up they cannot help you.


----------



## Sir Vape

Awesome service USPS 

Ordered something in Oct and got it in Feb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

USPS (United States Postal service) is the USA version of SAPO. They actually pretty reliable the problem is once it arrives here it's handled by SAPO, therein lies problem.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I was looking for a site that would stock ANML - none of the Local Vendors have in stock and I'm really keen to give that juice a go!
> 
> 
> Thats the only reason



I hear you load and clear... I have to buy mine from the Drip Club in the USA.


----------



## andro

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hey guys, If you would like to buy some nice juice at wholesale price. give this site a go.
> 
> http://buyejuicedirect.com/
> 
> Thanks


thanks man .


----------



## BigAnt

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Oh and there is a coupon code for 20% off all juices.


@SamuraiTheVapor thanks for the info..... do you have the coupon code for the 20%?


----------

